# Pigeon losing hair on head down to neck



## Anafam (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a full white pigeon and its losing hair from its head down to its neck. What is strange is that the problem is not found in this pigeon's mate or its new young ling. I'm really concerned about my pigeons health and wish to know how to cure this problem. 

This Pigeon is a pure white _Female_ pigeon and has been having this problem for about a month now. Sometimes she gains her hair back but the problem still persists. Apart from here hair loss her Health is just fine, she has no weight loss, has a good appetite , flies around daily and is quite active. Apart from her mate I have other pigeons who don't have this problem its only her.

My question what is causing her hair loss and how can I cure it?


Really would appreciate the Help guys....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Are the birds molting? We have seen with white pigeons that the thinning out of feathers during molt is more noticeable, as it leaves the almost bare pink/red patches of skin. Are there any tiny new bristles of feather appearing?

Hens can also get rather pecked around back of head/neack by their mates being too enthusiastic when 'driving' them to nest.

Any evidence of lice/mites? 

John


----------



## Anafam (Oct 6, 2010)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> Are the birds molting? We have seen with white pigeons that the thinning out of feathers during molt is more noticeable, as it leaves the almost bare pink/red patches of skin. Are there any tiny new bristles of feather appearing?
> 
> ...


yeah this is exactly what is happening and there are tiny new bristles of feather appearing. But this has been for about a month now. Does it usually take this long ? Is this anything serious I have to be worried about ?

no I don't think there is any lice/mites because this problem is only with her.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I have ten birds, half of them predominantly white, and eight are moulting at present and look so bad with the skin showing through.

However I also have a Collared Dove, white pigeon and a Woodie indoors for treatment and last week I found skin lice crawling on me after I'd handled the dove and I noticed she was preening constantly as a result of the irritation.
The vet gave her an injection of Ivermectin and when I got home I also gave the other two some Ivermectin drops on the back of their necks.
It turned out it was the Woodie that had the worst infestion but was showing no outwards signs. I only knew when I found a lot of dead lice in the bottom of his cage the next day.

These birds are caged and have no contact with each other so I don't know how the dove caught these lice.
So although the Woodie showed no signs of lice it had the main problem.

I expect your bird is most likely moulting but would it be an idea to treat them all for lice/mites just in case? just a thought. 

Hope it sorts itself out for you,

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Anafam said:


> yeah this is exactly what is happening and there are tiny new bristles of feather appearing. But this has been for about a month now. *Does it usually take this long *? Is this anything serious I have to be worried about ?
> 
> no I don't think there is any lice/mites because this problem is only with her.


Well, I think because it is more noticeable on the white birds it may seem to take longer than with others. Several of ours are sprouting new growth, but it doesn't show so much on our bluebars and checkers.

John


----------



## Anafam (Oct 6, 2010)

So this molting process for pigeons does this happen only once in a year or can it happen again ?

I did see *lots of feathers* all over the cage but I didn't really notice that she was molting until she started to lose hair from her head down to her neck. when I saw my pigeon like this I thought she had some incurable disease. Boy, she sure looks very ugly right now. I'm just glad its not anything serious.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

It only happens once a year normally for about 6 to 8 weeks through august and september.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a few whites that just look horrible right now... can't wait till they have their pretty feathers back... happens every year..


----------



## Anafam (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks guys, im satisfied now. Hey this is a great forum for pigeons !


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I've noticed, too, some can get a little 'down' when molting, so maybe a vitamin supplement to help them along.

John


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Anafam said:


> thanks guys, im satisfied now. Hey this is a great forum for pigeons !


Don't be satisfied quite yet...until you have done a thorough exam for lice/mites. This will require you to look underneath the topmost layer of feathers.

Just to be safe.


----------

